# 6g Curved Rimless Cube!



## thatgmc (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey guys. I am new to the forums but not new to the hobby. In the past 6 years i've created numerous planted tanks as well as reef tanks. However, this is my first tank in 2 years. I hope that this great community of hobbyists will be able to help me if problems arise. Also, any and all advice is welcomed. Thank you!

*Equipment:*
Old HOB filter
18w 6500k fixture
Pierce Co2 System with Boyu diffuser
ADA amazonia w/ power sand

*Plants*
Java moss
Unknown Foreground plant
Some kind of Rotala in the back

*Fish*
2 Cherry shrimp
2 Guppies
2 Otos


First thing first, I will show you guys the inspiration for my tank. 









This rimless curved cube is currently on my bathroom counter. My plans are to eventually upgrade to an eheim 2211 with lily pipes. The tank is still a really rough draft imo. Notice how some of the power sand came up to the surface. Those damned snails i tell you! I think eventually I am going to restart and redo the scape a bit. I am unsatisfied with how it looks right now. Let me know what you guys think i should be using as a foreground/midground. I have ruled out having a field because of the maintenance aspect. *The tank was started on June 20th 2010.*

Well... enjoy!


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

How is that pierce co2 working out for you? I was thinking of getting one for my 4 gallon.


----------



## thatgmc (Jul 4, 2010)

Ykno ive only had it for about 5 days. It is really hard to control the bubble count. That is probably my only gripe with it so far. Also, i feel like its leaking some how. Does anyone know how to see if it is or not?


----------



## inthewerks (Sep 13, 2009)

It is easy to check a pressure system to see if it is leaking. Just like checking a car tire fore leaks, get a litle soapy watter and apply it around all connections and fittings. It will bubble if there is a leak.


----------



## thatgmc (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. Ill try that tomorrow.

The bubble count on the pierce setup right now is about 6-8 bps. My drop checker should be coming in tomorrow so ill have a better idea of how much more/less i need.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

What's the brand of your light fixture?


----------



## thatgmc (Jul 4, 2010)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> What's the brand of your light fixture?


I'm not sure. I got it from my LFS and it came debranded in a blank box. It was on the pricey side per watt at $40 for 18w. But ive known my LFS since highschool and i know they could've used the business roud: 

Also, anyone with the Pierce Co2 system ever use these crosman disposable cartridges from ebay? I know they are 88g and the ones for the pierce system are 95g but i dont think the 7g difference will have any ill effects on the guage. What do you guys think?

EDIT: removed ebay link


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Green Leaf Aquariums sells refills here


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

thatgmc said:


> Also, anyone with the Pierce Co2 system ever use these crosman disposable cartridges from ebay? I know they are 88g and the ones for the pierce system are 95g but i dont think the 7g difference will have any ill effects on the guage. What do you guys think?


If they thread in ok, I'd say they'd be fine to use(some of these setups use metric threads). Oh, and let us know, do they thread in ok? 
If they do, let me know, as I've been thinking about getting this setup, but am turned off at the idea of being stuck with proprietary cartridges.


----------



## thatgmc (Jul 4, 2010)

I am having trouble with my drop checker guys. Its like a dark green even when i turn on and off my co2. I did it the entire day just to see if the drop checker is working but it didnt change color at any point. Any help?


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

did you use 4dkh water in the drop checker, or did you use tap/tank water?


----------



## thatgmc (Jul 4, 2010)

Also, I recently visited a LFS and they have these in stock. I think it was around $70. I really love the length on it. Quality silicone job on it too. What do u guys think?

http://mraqua.net/products/frameless-aquariums/ma-730-glass-aquarium/


----------



## thatgmc (Jul 4, 2010)

Indignation said:


> did you use 4dkh water in the drop checker, or did you use tap/tank water?


I used 5 drops of 4dkh and some tank water


----------



## Scuba Steve (Apr 28, 2010)

Do you mean 5 drops of reagent and tank water? If so, that could be your problem. If you use 4DKH solution instead of tank water along with your reagent in your drop checker, you will have a consistent benchmark for measuring your co2 level.

Also, if you have any surface agitation, your co2 will dissipate/outgas faster from your tank than it normally would.

S.Steve


----------



## thatgmc (Jul 4, 2010)

ohhhh. thank you! i get it now. I thought u use the reagent + tank water. Ive been doing it all wrong. Now i need to get some 4dkh solution


----------



## Scuba Steve (Apr 28, 2010)

You're welcome! Many of us have been there... 

S.Steve


----------



## Scuba Steve (Apr 28, 2010)

I wonder if your hob filter's water return might be contributing to some co2 loss. Depending on your tank's water level, it could result in excess surface agitation.

S.Steve


----------



## thatgmc (Jul 4, 2010)

Are ripples ok? I raised the water level. Now im just scared shrimp and/or otos will jump out. Shrimp dont jump unless they feel uncomfortable in the water right?


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

thatgmc said:


> Are ripples ok? I raised the water level. Now im just scared shrimp and/or otos will jump out. Shrimp dont jump unless they feel uncomfortable in the water right?


Shrimp usually don't jump out unless something is chasing them. You will still likely find one on the floor every once in a while if you keep your tank filled to the absolute top.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Apr 28, 2010)

I have read posts from folks who describe making baffles that they attach to the outflow of their hob. This allows them to have a lower water level without surface agitation. One poster made his out of the side of a plastic peanut butter jar.

I think ripples are OK. I use sound as my guide. A quiet filter return means no surface agitation...

S.Steve


----------



## thatgmc (Jul 4, 2010)

Quick FTS.. Sorry for the horrible quality, i took the pic with my blackberry. But the main issue i ahve with this tank right now is how to control the CO2. The drop checker is still unresponsive. I dont know what i am doing wrong but i added 4 dkh solution and it still only stays at one color. 

Since the last update, I added 30 CRS and one mama shrimp even hatched babies! Im worried that the baby guppies will attack them but so far so good. I added narrow-leaf rotala and the thin thread-like E. Vivapara. Thanks for looking!


----------

